# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  5.Todestag vom "Men in black"Johnny Cash

## schiene

Er hat Musikgeschichte geschrieben und zählt wohl weltweit zu einen der bekanntesten Musikern.
Cash hat etwa 500 Songs geschrieben, mehr als 53 Millionen Tonträger verkauft.
Noch nen Tip von mir:
Ein toller Film welcher seinen Lebensweg wiedergibt ist "Walk the Line".Unbedingt anschauen!Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

----------


## schiene

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go


hab die CD auch zu Hause.Persönlich finde ich aber seine  letzten "Scheiben"weniger gut.

----------

